# Food Safety News Tue 12/24/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 24, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 12/24/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* We checked it twice: The good, the bad and on the bubble*
By Coral Beach and Joe Whitworth on Dec 24, 2019 12:06 am Commentary It’s Dec. 24, do you know where your name is? Here at Food Safety News we’ve been checking the year-end Naughty & Nice Lists and we’re ready to nominate some names. When it comes to candy or coal, one thing is as sure as Santa’s annual review — every year has its share of...  Continue Reading


* Study findings on Salmonella enterica Serotype Newport*
By News Desk on Dec 24, 2019 12:03 am A study published late this year in Food Pathogens and Disease found that efforts are underway to create legislation to reduce Salmonella enterica Serotype Newport Infections in the United States. Newport Salmonella is the third most common enteric serotype. It is estimated that 1.2 million salmonella infections every year in the United States. Researchers say that they...  Continue Reading



* Cornell researchers develop Listeria risk assessment tool*
By News Desk on Dec 24, 2019 12:02 am A new study funded by the Frozen Food Foundation and developed by Cornell researchers, including expert in microbial food safety Martin Wiedmann, has created a decision-making tool called the Frozen Food Listeria Lot Risk Assessment (The FFLLoRA). “The goal of the research was to develop a tool for companies to assess individual production lot risks...  Continue Reading



* Publisher’s Platform: Some holiday food safety advice from Down Under*
By Bill Marler on Dec 23, 2019 09:58 am I got this tweet and link from my friend, and Santa doppelganger, Julian Cox (despite that he also eats oysters): Bill, I thought I’d take the opportunity of this tweet, and your fame and network, to spread my own food safety messages. Some reinforcement, along with a bit of fun and spirit the season, can’t hurt....  Continue Reading


----------

